# Live plants for Daimond Python enclosure



## Nailsinside (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

I was wondering what the process is order for me to plant some live plants in my diamond Python enclosure. The enclosure is a Reptile One 1200x600x900

So far my understanding is to create a false floor, could I do this using 'egg crate' and line it with some mesh or fly screen then lay the soil? 

My next question is what types of plants can I plant? I'd like something that grows as a vine and also something that branches, I thought maybe some kind of large bonsai?? Lol

Also is T5 lighting the way to go? My research so far has pointed to that conclusion. 


Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

Thank-you in advance 











Jared


----------



## Nailsinside (Feb 17, 2016)

Sorry forgot to add, in regards to lighting I though about putting a double tube t5 unit across the entire length.

Also, the black area on the left hand side floor is a pond I made with expand-a-foam and lined it with silicon to make it water proof. I'd like to add a plant to it but couldn't really find one that would grow in just water alone with not soil etc..

Also moss was another idea I had,, haha.. 

Anyway, thanks again everyone 


Jared


----------

